# 25% of cranes in Dubai ... 7000 highrises UC/APP in Dubai



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Here 

P.S it is not my fault most of you guys dont read arabic ! :sleepy:


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

are you serious 25% of world's cranes in Dubai Alone! this is Crazy. 




> كما بإمكانها أن تصل إلى الارتفاع المطلوب مهما كان بعده.وهو ما تحتاجه دبي التي تنفذ ناطحات سحاب عملاقة في مقدمتها برج دبي الأعلى في العالم والذي يتجاوز ارتفاعه أكثر من ##### متر كما أعلن في حين تسربت أنباء عن ان ارتفاعه الحقيقي يصل إلى ####مترا.


Burj Dubai is << I REMOVE IT CUZ DUBAI-BOY DONT WANT ME TO TELL LOL >>
this really show u how much amount of construction occur in dubai ( around 25% of world's constructions ) nice...

i will buy 80m crane and rent it in Dubai... will make a lot of MONEY lol


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

WHY DID YOU TELL THEM THE PART ABOUT THE BURJ DUBAI 

thank you very much for spoling my day


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

translate it , you are not thankfull at all i guess it is better if we want you to be banned again.
Tell us everything


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

dubai_boy i remove the thing about Burj Dubai lol


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

welcome back Dubai_Boy


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

what you tease


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

What about Burj Dubai? TELL ME NOW!


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

lol we know the real height of Burj Dubai .. its not 800m but its 925m


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Does the news article quote any emaar representative as stating that height? or any of the samsung ppl???


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Dubai boy u racist pig just because we cannot read arabic and after all we did so much for you.
you do not appreciate it at all.  

 translate the important facts now!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

now it gets ugly


----------



## Jim Koeleman (Nov 25, 2005)

the title of this tread says enough for me!


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> just because we cannot read arabic


If you are intrested i give private lessons for 40 Euro per hour.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

925m? No on-record announcements though, unless i am grossly mistaken....Am i?


----------



## Rothschild (Nov 27, 2005)

It says the Burj Dubai will be over 800 m, and then it says "rumours have seeped which suggest it could be 925 m".

They also mention that Adel al-Shirawi, CEO of Tamweel said that the total number of buildings categorized as highrises or skyscrapers which are currently under construction or approved is around 7000.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

Rothschild said:


> It says the Burj Dubai will be over 800 m, and then it says "rumours have seeped which suggest it could be 925 m".
> 
> They also mention that Adel al-Shirawi, CEO of Tamweel said that the total number of buildings categorized as highrises or skyscrapers which are currently under construction or approved is around *7000.*


mg: 7000 high raise the city will transform it self into something completely new to this world


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

honestly, is this something new or something we didn't expect?

i stated many times there will be more than 5000 towers, but people were laughing at me

well, here ya go


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Rothschild is a party pooper , period.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Dubai-Lover said:


> honestly, is this something new or something we didn't expect?
> 
> i stated many times there will be more than 5000 towers, but people were laughing at me
> 
> well, here ya go


What does highrise mean though? 10F or more?


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

How many completed highrises are in Dubai now?
(Emporis may not be accurate)


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

emporis is always accurate since some of the UAE forumers are editors there


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

There's no way there can be 7000 highrises U/C. Maybe it's that number if you count all projects in the pipeline such as airport city and the waterfront.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Industrial areas in Dubai are Huge malec ... places you wouldnt want to go to and take pictures  you know what i mean... those areas get hundreds , maybe even thousands of 10- 12 story buildings


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the 7000 towers include under c and approved as the titles says
this inlcudes dubai waterfront, business bay,...


----------



## prsn41ife (Sep 25, 2005)

wow, 7000, that is awesome.

question: how tall does a building have to be in order to be classified as "high rise"?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

depends
as for emporis standards it's either 12 floors or 35m

i guess they talk about multi-storey buildings from 8 or 10 floors onwards
most of them will be above 12 floors anyway


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

i think the 7000 high rise figure has to include all buildings that currently exist.

at most we have 2000 actual skyscraper app/u.c, factor in 1000 such as buildings in DIC and throughout dubai. where are the other 4000 coming from if the 7000 figure is for new buildings?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

this one does not include completed buildings
anyway, dubai only has about 170-180 completed 12 storeys + buildings right now


----------

